# What has America Become?



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

A good friend sent this to me


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Wow thats exactly how I feel all compiled onto one neat piece of paper!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

good article.


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Ken Huber for president! Very sad, but VERY true article.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Excellent article and unfortunately true.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

So true.


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

So true its scary!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

:bigeyes:


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

well said


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

I need to shake this mans hand. Everthing I think on a piece of paper.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Nice write-up:agreed:


----------



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)

:agreed:


----------



## ranceola (Sep 18, 2009)

very true\


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

:agreed: well put!!


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

surprised that any liberal newspaper would print that! so true!


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

finally, someone with the guts to put to paper what so many of us think. Nicely put....


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

I like this guy, how did he know what i was thinkin?? he sumed it up very nicely.


----------



## Big A (Mar 26, 2009)

:agreed:


----------



## mike parish (Feb 4, 2009)

i work in michigans state prisons,and you guys would freak if you knew how much money we spend on these criminals.no victims rights just spend on these misunderstood fellas.


----------

